# Back from Canada, pics!



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Got back from lake Wabatongushi last week, a memorable time! My wife and I with our 9 and 11 year old boys. We stayed on a 3.5 acre island by ourselves with two wooden boats as our transportation, entertainment (life line). We had no electricity only propane for lighting which is next to nothing, I would make it a mandatory item to bring bring one or two Coleman lanterns of your own for anybody thinking of something similar.
Make no mistake if your at a remote destination you are on your own. Upon our arrival I inquired from the person taking us to our island how the fishing was, he said "ok but slow which is how it always is after the Mayfly hatch". Apparently the Mayfly hatch was just coming to an end and the fish had filled themselves on them. To sum up the fishing I would say ok, not good not bad and not what I expected. I was expecting 50 or so fish a day, which is what we did in a week. It was mostly my older son and I doing most of the fishing my wife and younger did more of the cruising on the lake. I later found out that August and Sept are the best months for fishing up there, which I will commit to memory for the next time (not mid July!) The temps outside were perfect, not too hot or cold. We did have one hot day and a couple storms on a couple other days, which werent bad unless you get stuck in one. My wife who never drove a boat before this trip was in one boat and myself in the other when a pretty nasty storm blew in while we were on the water, we had no choice but to fight through it to get to our island cabin, again when your on your own you have only yourself to rely on. She will be seeking counseling for this at some point Im sure (kidding). 
I cant say enough on how beutiful the scenery was going up and while we were there, lakes and forest everywhere up TC17 Transcontinental Highway. We saw one bobcat but no bear or moose, we did get attacked by beaver the size of a full size refrigerator but lived to tell about it. 
We caught most all of our fish on jig heads 1/4-3/8 oz tipped with a worm and spoons 1/2-3/4 oz. 
I definitely want to do it again but would do a couple things different. I wouldnt go to soon after the Mayfly hatch and I would have electricity, maybe consider a place that is more of a drive to place where you have access to your truck. All an all Im glad we did it, it was an adventure. 
Thanks to all who provided me info on what I would need and where to go, it was all very helpful! By no means am I an expert with one trip under my belt but if there is info I can provide anybody else I will be happy to do so.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome trip! Always enjoy the posts from canada trips. Your kids will have the memory of great adventure forever.


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Just starting to figure out the picture posting thing.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics falconman. It looks like you guys had a great time even though the fish didn't cooperate as expected. Where is this lake located? What species in the lake?


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

The lake is northeast of Wawa in Ontario. It took us about 13 hours to drive there. 
The lake predominantly has walleye and pike but also has white fish that live in the very deep water, it goes all the way to 175' deep.
Even though we didn't hammer the fish I wouldn't trade the experience for anything.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

When selecting a lake or lodge, if your primary interests are walleye, northern pike, and smallmouth bass, eliminate any who advertise Lake Trout.

This is a sign that the lake you are fishing is deep, and not condusive to a high number of fish trip.

Look for places who advertise the three species mentioned above, or(simply Pike and Walleye if you are very far north). When you call the camp for information inquire as to the lake mean depth. You are looking for a place with depths in the 25 foot range. 

Live and learn!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Falconman-
Thanks for the report, looks like an amazing time. I promise you that your boys will not remember this trip as " not catching 50 fish a day" I see lots of smiles in the pic's ( and fish) way to go dad, you put a great trip together.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the post and the pics. Makes me look forward to our trip this year. We're going to be just a few miles from where you were in about 7 weeks, can't wait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job getting the kids up there. I belivev this kind of trip is a trip that every little boy needs. I will never forget my grandpa takeing to air ivanhoe for a 7 day fly in fishing trip. Lol you had to go out side and pullstart a pump just to take a shower, and everything was ran off of propane. and the fishing and memorys will always be locked in my head forever
Bobby


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck to all who are heading up north in the upcoming weeks. I now know how beautiful it really is up there. 
Triton and whomever else heading up, please pass along how your trip was when you get back including pics of fish, accomadations, etc... I want to go back up so any recomendations or info is helpful.
Thanks again!


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

What has two thumbs and is extremely jealous? THIS GUY. Well, you can't see it, but I'm pointing to myself with my thumbs. Kinda looses something when just typing it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

falconman, im not heading up anytime soon,nor havei been up there in a while. But check out air ivanhoe. They have a website. Our family always went in june. I dont care what type of weather we fished in,we always caught 75-100 fish per person.(pike,walleye) . Im not sure how far up it is but we drove around 22-24 hrs and flew antother 45minutes. The cabins at the time werent perfect put werent run down either. Actually i think they have upgraded several of the cabins. They provide you with a couple small lunds with 15 hp motors. The lake we fished was huge, and there were several rivers you could also fish.
Check em out u might like!
Bobby


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

That is an awsome boat! But why the fly swatter on the seat? Looks like a spot that would not really matter if you caught fish!


----------

